# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Siemens] Ψυγείο KS 43V01GR/03 10-15C στην συντήρηση ! ! !

## sakistv

Το καλοκαίρι σίγουρα φέρνει τις οικιακές συσκευές στα όρια τους πόσο μάλλον ο καύσωνας.
Εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου το ψυγείο δεν έχει 4-7C στην συντήρηση αλλά 10-15C ! ! !
Έκανα Απόψυξη με όλους τους γνωστούς τρόπους που διάβασα στο
 φόρουμ αλλά κανένα αποτέλεσμα.

Αυτήν την στιγμή ο θερμοστάτης είναι στο 2 ( μέγιστο 5).
Το ψυγείο πιάνει πάγο/Χιόνι στην πλάτη τις συντήρησης και εάν το βάλλω πάνω από το 2 τότε ο πάγος είναι πολύς !
Στην Κατάψυξη Πιάνει πάγο αλλά έχει -17C , είναι συμβατικό ψυγείο  και θεωρώ φυσιολογικό τον πάγο στην κατάψυξη σωστά ?
Δεν έχει κυκλοφορία αέρα με μοτέρ και δεν είναι No-Frost.

Κάθε βοήθεια είναι καλοδεχούμενη.  :Confused1:   :Smile: 
Σάκης

----------


## ts0gl1s

Καλησπέρα φίλε το ψυγείο σου από πίσω έχει κενό ώστε να ψύχετε το κοντεσερ άμα έχει κοίτα μήπως το κοντεσερ είναι γεμάτο σκόνες και καθάρισε το

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η κλιματική κλάση που αναφέρει είναι (*Κλιματική Κλάση: N/ST (16oC -38oC)

Μπορεί αν λόγω των ημερών είχαμε πάνω από 38 βαθμούς να σου φέρνει και την μείωση απόδοσης . δοκίμασε και στο 4 ή 5 την ένταση του θερμοστάτη. Να δεις τι θα γίνει από περιέργεια , επίσης και αυτό στο μήνυμα #2*

----------


## sakistv

> Καλησπέρα φίλε το ψυγείο σου από πίσω έχει κενό  ώστε να ψύχετε το κοντεσερ άμα έχει κοίτα μήπως το κοντεσερ είναι γεμάτο  σκόνες και καθάρισε το


Θα το ελέγξω Σήμερα το Απόγευμα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ



> Η κλιματική κλάση που αναφέρει είναι (*Κλιματική Κλάση: N/ST (16oC -38oC)
> 
> Μπορεί αν λόγω των ημερών είχαμε πάνω από 38 βαθμούς να σου φέρνει και την μείωση απόδοσης . δοκίμασε και στο 4 ή 5 την ένταση του θερμοστάτη. Να δεις τι θα γίνει από περιέργεια , επίσης και αυτό στο μήνυμα #2*


Το είχα βάλει στο 4 Αλλά ο πάγος στην πλάτη του θαλάμου συντήρησής γίνετε πάρα πολύς.
 Δηλαδή ήταν χειρότερα από ότι τώρα που το έχω στο 2,5.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν θέλεις κάνε τα εξής προκαταρκτικά 
1) Εξέτασε για το μήνυμα #2
2) Εξέτασε το λάστιχο πόρτας γύρω γύρω αν εφάπτεται καλά.
3) Κάνε μια δοκιμή (αυστηρός ) ... βάλε ένα θερμόμετρο μέσα στο κέντρο του ψυγείου . Και αυτό κάνε τα μεσάνυχτα στις 12 ώρα προτού πας για ύπνο (εννοείτε εξερευνήσεις δεν θα γίνονται εντός ψυγείου μέχρι πρωίας) .. και πες μου το πρωί τι θερμοκρασία σου έδειξε το ψυγείο.

----------


## sakistv

1) Το κοντεσερ το καθάρισα (είχε λίγες σκόνες) και έχει 3cm κενό από τον τοίχο.(ΔΕΝ είναι εντοιχιζόμενο)
2) Το λάστιχο είναι καλό μαλακό και δεν έχει σχιστή πουθενά.
3) Αποτελέσματα Δοκιμής, μετά τον καθαρισμό κοντεσερ: 
 :Sad:  Σάββατο βράδυ έως Κυριακή πρωί (8πμ) είχε 12C στην συντήρηση.
 :Confused1:  Κυριακή βράδυ έως Δευτέρα Πρωί (8πμ) είχε 15C στην συντήρηση.

- Το κοντεσερ το πρωί που τα είδα ήταν κρύο.
Μέσα στην συντήρηση έχει μόνιμος Πάγο/Χιόνη στην πλάτη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λείπουν υγρά , σκούρα τα πράγματα.

----------


## konman

> 1) 
> - Το κοντεσερ το πρωί που τα είδα ήταν κρύο.
> Μέσα στην συντήρηση έχει μόνιμος Πάγο/Χιόνη στην πλάτη.




Ο παγος τι παχος εχει
και ποσος ειναι στο υψος;;

----------


## sakistv

> Λείπουν υγρά , σκούρα τα πράγματα.


Δηλαδή "Καθάρισε" το ψυγείο ή μπορεί/συμφέρει τεχνικός να συμπληρώσει υγρά ? 



> Ο παγος τι παχος εχει
> και ποσος ειναι στο υψος;;


Ο Πάγος/Χιόνι καλύπτει σχεδόν όλη την πλάτη της συντήρησης και είναι περίπου μισό εκατοστό.

- Σήμερα το πρωί είχε 10C.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Σάκη η σωστή διάγνωση γίνεται στην πράξη και επιτόπου , Με αυτό το τελευταίο που έγραψες Ο Πάγος/Χιόνι καλύπτει σχεδόν όλη την πλάτη της συντήρησης και είναι περίπου μισό εκατοστό. Ίσως δεν είναι και τα υγρά 
Δηλαδή αν πράγματι καλύπτει το χιόνι .... 

Το "σχεδόν " όλη την πλάτη της συντήρησης ... Εννοείς (όχι όλη την πίσω πλάτη του Ψυγείου ως θάλαμος δηλαδή παντού  ) ... αλλά εννοείς "σχεδόν" όλη την "Πλάκα της συντήρησης" (οι ειδικοί καταλαβαίνουν ποια είναι η περιοχή της πλάκας συσντήρησης ... και όχι την πλάτη "ολόκληρο τον τοίχο του ψυγείου" .... δεν νομίζω να κατάλαβες τι ακριβώς θέλω να πω. Πάντως για να μην μπω σε εκτενείς λεπτομέρειες ή λέξη "χιόνι" είναι πρόβλημα απόδοσης ενώ πρέπει κανονικά στην πλάτη να δεις κρυσταλλωμένους πάγους , τέτοιους που αν βάζεις τα δάκτυλα σου εκεί σχεδόν να κολλάνε από την ψύξη

----------


## konman

> Ο Πάγος/Χιόνι καλύπτει σχεδόν όλη την πλάτη της συντήρησης και είναι περίπου μισό εκατοστό.


Αν ο παγος δεν λιωνει ποτε τοτε χαμηλωσε των θερμοστατη.
Αν ο παγος λιωνει και δεν εχεις ψυξη τοτε αλλαξε των θερμοστατη.

----------


## sakistv

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την βοήθεια τους.
Θα αλλάξω τον θερμοστάτη και μετά από λίγες ημέρες θα στείλω απάντηση με το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## sakistv

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Άργησα να απαντήσω λόγο του χρόνου που πήρε να δοκιμάζω θερμοστάτες. ! !
Δοκίμασα απλό αντίστοιχο χωρίς μάρκα (Noname) Χωρίς να έχω καμία επιτυχία, ακριβός το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Δοκίμασα απλό επώνυμο καλής ποιότητας χωρίς συσκευασία  πάλι τα ίδια.
Τελικά Δοκίμασα Επώνυμο σε συσκευασία Με απόλυτη επιτυχία ! ! !  :Smile: .

                         >>>>> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΉ <<<<
Το θέμα με τους θερμοστάτες που δεν διόρθωσαν το πρόβλημα
 ήταν δικό μου σφάλμα ( :Unsure:  Μάλλον  :Unsure: ).

Η πολύ προσεκτική "σωστή" τοποθέτηση του τελευταίου θερμοστάτη 
ακριβός στην πατούρα του κατασκευαστή και όχι στο
περίπου εκεί ¨μπαίνει¨ έλυσε το πρόβλημα.
Το ψυγείο λειτουργεί στο ( 3 ) εδώ και 15 ημέρες.

Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω αυτό το νήμα να βοηθήσει και άλλους. 

 :Smile:   :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------

